# NEW Tan Flight Suit?



## Strike (11 Nov 2006)

It seems they are back!

http://www.ctv.ca/gallery/html/seamus_gallery_new_061107/photo_12.html


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Nov 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> It seems they are back!
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/gallery/html/seamus_gallery_new_061107/photo_12.html



Interim tan versions of the 2-pc tac hel suit.  I'm not sure if these ones are FR, or not...hopefully they are.

G2G


----------



## C1Dirty (12 Nov 2006)

> Interim tan versions of the 2-pc tac hel suit.  I'm not sure if these ones are FR, or not...hopefully they are.



Dude at far right is wearing a one piece.  Have we ever had a non-interim flight suit in the last ten years?  Tan, blue, blue w/ zipper covers, green, green w/zipper covers etc...


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Nov 2006)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> Dude at far right is wearing a one piece.  Have we ever had a non-interim flight suit in the last ten years?  Tan, blue, blue w/ zipper covers, green, green w/zipper covers etc...



Good eye, C1Dirty...the gun slinger belt threw me off.  Strangely, that suit looks like the tan 1-pc hanging in my closet at home...    I knew fashion comes around every 10-12 years, or so...  ;D

G2G


----------



## SeaKingTacco (13 Nov 2006)

> Have we ever had a non-interim flight suit in the last ten years?  Tan, blue, blue w/ zipper covers, green, green w/zipper covers etc...



Nope.  I, too, have a closet full of flight suits- blue, green, one-piece, two-piece, wool, nomex (or the Canadian version of), interim, experimental...

I'm sure tan ones are just a matter of time for me, too.

Hey G2Golf, saw the message about shiny new 'hooks in the offing.  Still want to fly Griffons?  >


----------



## beenthere (14 Nov 2006)

I had a tan flight suit in 66. It wasn't interim.


----------

